# FSX Will not load!



## Crowdies (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, have seen similar posts here and tried out suggestions but am getting nowhere. All was working fine but now it will not load beyond the splash screen with the following msg: ' flight simulator has encountered a problem and needs to close' etc...

This is since installing a couple of iPad progs which refer to installing Simconnect? I have removed them but there is no change. I mistakenly tried using the repair function from the fsx CD which I understand may have made things worse! This is all frustrating as prior to this problem FSX had been running the best it ever has! Hmmm...
I have collected the following from the error report it throws up if it gives any pointers?

AppName: fsx.exe AppVer: 10.0.61472.0 AppStamp:475e17d3
ModName: simprop.dll ModVer: 10.0.61472.0 ModStamp:475e180d
fDebug: 0 Offset: 00006da7

C:\Documents and Settings\John\Application Data\Microsoft\FSX\fsx.CFG.txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John\Application Data\Microsoft\FSX\dxdiag.txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John\Application Data\Microsoft\FSX\scenery.cfg
C:\Documents and Settings\John\Application Data\Microsoft\FSX\fdr.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\John\Application Data\Microsoft\FSX\DLL.xml

Extremely grateful for any advice.

John


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Go to your "Documents\Flight Simulator X Files" folder and move the Logbook.bin to your desktop, try starting FSX now...

Did that fix it?

Let us know...


----------



## Crowdies (Jul 15, 2011)

Sven2157 said:


> Go to your "Documents\Flight Simulator X Files" folder and move the Logbook.bin to your desktop, try starting FSX now...
> 
> Did that fix it?
> 
> Let us know...


Hi, thanks for the suggestion. Have tried this but there is no change, still stalls at the same point with the same message.

John


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

System specs please.


----------



## Crowdies (Jul 15, 2011)

David Mo said:


> System specs please.


Oops keep forgetting:
Windows XP. SP3
Intel core 2 Quad CPU
Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
2 Gig ram 
Asus P5N-D mother board


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

What does the message say?

Have you seen (searched) the other posts about FSX by me, or anyone else?


----------



## Crowdies (Jul 15, 2011)

Sven2157 said:


> What does the message say?
> 
> Have you seen (searched) the other posts about FSX by me, or anyone else?


----------



## Crowdies (Jul 15, 2011)

Sven2157 said:


> What does the message say?
> 
> Have you seen (searched) the other posts about FSX by me, or anyone else?


Yes I searched the posts before posting but have not found any solution so far. I will have another look. The message says flightsim x has encountered an error and has to close?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Crowdies said:


> Yes I searched the posts before posting but have not found any solution so far. I will have another look. The message says flightsim x has encountered an error and has to close?


Is that all it says? Does it give you any options? Or does it just close, or say that it is restarting?

If the latter is what it is doing, then try this:

Go here: FSX/FS9 Registry Repair Tool (36KB), and download the file of the same name.

Save it to your desktop. When you run it, it will ask you to locate the .EXE for the version of Flight Simulator you are running. In this case, you will need to show it where *fsx.exe* is. This will be here:

32-Bit Windows XP/Vista/7:

```
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Microsoft Flight Simulator X\fsx.exe
```
64-Bit Windows XP/Vista/7:

```
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games\Microsoft Flight Simulator X\fsx.exe
```
If you don't see the *.EXE* part, no worries. That just means in your folder views option, you have "hide known file extension types" selected. Look for the file called fsx with the same blue background white jet icon.

This process will take less time to complete, than it will to navigate to the folder.

Try FSX now... Did it work? :wink:


----------



## Crowdies (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi and thanks for the suggestion,
I tried the registry utility but nothing has changed. I still get the error ms flight simulator has encountered a problem and needs to close etc.
It has a dialogue box checked to re-start FSX but if you let it, it will just quit restart and crash again at the same point. It does offer to allow sending an error report to Microsoft but we know there is no point doing that! The error report refers to simprop.dll.


----------



## Crowdies (Jul 15, 2011)

Sven2157 said:


> Is that all it says? Does it give you any options? Or does it just close, or say that it is restarting?
> 
> If the latter is what it is doing, then try this:
> 
> ...


Well now I don't know what to make of this so I will try and explain! I have found an old installation of FSX at:
D:\wd combo g\progam files\microsoft games\microsoft flight simulator x \ FSX.exe. Etc with the folders as you would expect. This copy (within WD combo etc) is a hard drive that I salvaged, copied to my new larger external D: drive and forgot about it - with me so far? Well I could not resist firing it up, at the risk of making things worse. Anyway after re-building it's scenery databases it came to life! So I have a working install working within this location.
the newer install - the one that has stopped working is at:
D:\program files\Microsoft games\microsoft flight simulator x etc. 
I tried this one again to see if it had been affected at all but still stops at the same point. I now don't know what the safest thing to do is? Do I un-install the non working one, or modify it, or what? Any ideas?

Regards


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

You should uninstall everything completely, using the Add/Remove Programs. Once that is done, you should move the entire contents of the folders you just found to the correct install path. Thus eliminating a secondary folder structure. Once this is finished, you should run a registry cleaner and disk cleaner; like CCleaner.

After all that, do a fresh install of FSX, SP1 and the Acceleration/SP2.


----------



## Crowdies (Jul 15, 2011)

Sven2157 said:


> You should uninstall everything completely, using the Add/Remove Programs. Once that is done, you should move the entire contents of the folders you just found to the correct install path. Thus eliminating a secondary folder structure. Once this is finished, you should run a registry cleaner and disk cleaner; like CCleaner.
> 
> After all that, do a fresh install of FSX, SP1 and the Acceleration/SP2.


Thanks for that. Just a bit confused as you say move the directory structure over. But also do a fresh install. Can you clarify that for me? Much appreciated
Thanks again


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Uninstall FSX. COMPLETELY... However, before you do that, *Move* the "D:\wd_something", to the "D:\not_working_directory". This must be the actual install directory.

In other words, you are going to combine *BOTH* directories, so the Windows registry only sees one FSX folder. You also want to save your airplanes, logbook and everything else.

So Move the Duplicate folder to the "real" folder. Then uninstall SP2/Acceleration, then uninstall/repair FSX.

Did that clear it up?


----------



## Crowdies (Jul 15, 2011)

Sven2157 said:


> Uninstall FSX. COMPLETELY... However, before you do that, Move the "D:\wd_something", to the "D:\not_working_directory". This must be the actual install directory.
> 
> In other words, you are going to combine BOTH directories, so the Windows registry only sees one FSX folder. You also want to save your airplanes, logbook and everything else.
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks. I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Crowdies (Jul 15, 2011)

Sven2157 said:


> Uninstall FSX. COMPLETELY... However, before you do that, Move the "D:\wd_something", to the "D:\not_working_directory". This must be the actual install directory.
> 
> In other words, you are going to combine BOTH directories, so the Windows registry only sees one FSX folder. You also want to save your airplanes, logbook and everything else.
> 
> ...


Hi, just an update on your last suggestion.
I first copied across the old directory structure to overwrite/combine with the non working setup. Before deleting or un-installing anything i decided to try and run FSX from there. I was pleased to find that all is now working. I ran a registry cleaner just to be sure of things and have re-booted the pc a few times to make sure it is not a fluke! All seems to be well so I don't think I need to attempt to 'fix' what now appears not to be broke!
Thanks again for the help!


----------

